# 1950's Lionel Clifton 2432



## phildavis111 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an old 1950's passenger car Lionel Clifton 2432 that I am trying to disassemble and clean. Once the four screws on the bottom are removed, the car will open a tad but I don't see how to disassemble this car. The wheels appear to be in the way and prevent the body from being removed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi and Welcome!

I do not have a Clifton, but a Maplewood. Those two vents at the top are thumbscrews. In tinplate if the roof doesn't slide it has thumbsrews.

You can see a thumbscrew in the third picture of this thread.

Also the four body screws you removed are holding an insert in place to the side frame. The trucks are attached by c ckips. The roof is attached to the insert. Remove this and it will reveal all.

Be careful of the plastic windows, they are delicate.


----------



## phildavis111 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you T-Man! Greatly appreciated!


----------

